# upgrading a stock life-like engine?



## Fleischmannman (Jun 8, 2013)

hey guys just wondering if there is anyone that has some expirience in building or upgrading engines.... would be great if someone does


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

A frame swap to an athearn or similar drive system wouldn't be out of the question, just gotta get em cheap enough to be viable :/

that would make for an excellent dcc runnner, with a more modern shell


----------

